# Acromantis formosana



## Morpheus uk (Mar 15, 2009)

I seem to be doing well with them so far, ive got one sub adult and one pre sub adult female, and also a pre sub adult male.

Heres the lates pics, the ones of the male was taken a few weeks ago i think.

Male one












Female


----------



## ismart (Mar 15, 2009)

They look great! Good luck in breeding them!


----------



## revmdn (Mar 15, 2009)

Nice photos.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks both :lol: 

Heres the latest photo`s, heres the pre sub adult male, i had some new ones of the sub female but i forgot to upload


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 26, 2009)

:lol: the last photo, looks like his food is to heavy for him and he's tipping over


----------



## Pelle (Mar 26, 2009)

Cool photo's


----------



## revmdn (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice.


----------

